

Bitcoin exchange business embroiled in non-payment scandal - bronwen
http://www.startupsmart.com.au/technology/bitcoin-exchange-business-embroiled-in-non-payment-scandal/2014081312980.html

======
mschuster91
I don't get people trusting shady exchanges with thousands of dollars at once.

Buy bitcoins in pieces and transfer them to your own storage ASAP.

